# Sony CPD-E200



## Masterblaster (5. November 2002)

Ich habe einen Sony CPD-E200 Monitor bekommen, angeschlossen und jetzt folgendes Problem:
Auf dem Monitor sind von unten nach oben laufende, ganz feine Streifen zu sehen, besonders vor weißen Hintergrund.
Dies ist unter Windows bei 1024x 768 x 85 Hz, bei 100 Hz werden sie kleiner = schwerer festzustellen.
Man kann SIe ab ca 1,5 -2 m nicht mehr wahrnehmen. 
Es liegt nicht an mangelnder Abschirmung des Kabels, ich habe es zum Test von jeglichen Störkabeln (Strom) ferngehalten.
Desweiteren liegt es nicht an der Grafikkarte, denn ich habe den Monitor an mehreren Pcs/Notebooks ausprobiert.
Das Monitorkabel kann leider nicht ausgetauscht werden.
Ein Wankelkontakt schließe ich eher aus.
Hat jemand auch diesen Monitor mit/ohne diesen Problemen?
Weiss jemand was über solche Bildqualitätsfehler?


----------



## Lord-Lance (12. November 2002)

das sind keine fehler...dies ist quasi das markenzeichen des sony trinitron systems...
Kannst dich ja mal achten. das haben alle Sony's...

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## goela (12. November 2002)

Diese "feine Streifen" stabilisieren die Lochmaske und haben grosse Monitore!


----------



## Masterblaster (12. November 2002)

*Missverstanden*

Ich glaube ich wirde missverstanden, ich meine natürlich nicht die zwei scharzen streifen (drähte) die bei Sony Flatscreen und Diamondtron Bildröhren zweimal horizontal auf dem Bild zu sehen sind,
SONDERN Bildstörungen in Form von vertikalen verlaufenden Störstreifen (kommt normalerweise wegen schechter Abschirmung).
DIE beiden Sony CPD-G200 meines Freundes haben dies NICHT!


----------



## eViLaSh (13. November 2002)

dann würde ich den monitor umtauschen !


----------



## goela (13. November 2002)

Würde den Monitor mal zu Deinem Kumpel schleifen! Wenn Du dort das gleiche hast, dann Monitor umtauschen!


----------



## Masterblaster (14. November 2002)

*Lösung*

Wei kann man es denn lösen ohne der Monitor umzutauschen, kann man da nicht irgendwas in der SW einstellen?


----------

